# Phone only charging when off?



## extremx (Jan 18, 2012)

So, out of the blue my Nexus will (most of the time) only charge when the phone is off. If i plug in my official charge cable or any of the other 30 cables i have most of the time it will not charge. BUT, if i leave the cable plugged in and shut the phone off it starts charging like i would expect it to.

I'm running Liquidsmooth 1.4, 3.0.8-franco.kernel-nightly-384GPU kernel. Installed LiquidSmooth on the 21st. This issue started about a week ago. ~26th of may.

In searching i found other people with similar issues, some have said it is software, some battery, cable, plug, dirt, etc. I've tried all the hardware stuff that i am able to. So before i flash back to stock and take it to verizon, is there some software i can check? I have erased the battery stats once, and it then it was charging like a champ... until i took it off the charger and used it again.

Thanks,


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

extremx said:


> So, out of the blue my Nexus will (most of the time) only charge when the phone is off. If i plug in my official charge cable or any of the other 30 cables i have most of the time it will not charge. BUT, if i leave the cable plugged in and shut the phone off it starts charging like i would expect it to.
> 
> I'm running Liquidsmooth 1.4, 3.0.8-franco.kernel-nightly-384GPU kernel. Installed LiquidSmooth on the 21st. This issue started about a week ago. ~26th of may.
> 
> ...


sounds similar to an issue I had. Probably usb hardware failure. Get it back to stock before it dies completely


----------



## extremx (Jan 18, 2012)

Bummer.

I'll start my back-up and move-offs.


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

Same thing happened to me I had to get it replaced

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Not sure how comfortable you are with opening phone but for me was answer. New charging port board was $30 
& a breeze to swap out.. if you want more info let me know. Exactly what mine was doing before I replaced board...
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## extremx (Jan 18, 2012)

blaine07, If my phone wasn't under a no-cost warranty i would. At this point i will just do a warranty swap and be done. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

extremx said:


> blaine07, If my phone wasn't under a no-cost warranty i would. At this point i will just do a warranty swap and be done. Thanks for the input though.


Yea, mine was probably under warranty too but rooted and all set up how I want I just decided to fix myself. I hope they get you all taken care of though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

blaine07 said:


> Yea, mine was probably under warranty too but rooted and all set up how I want I just decided to fix myself. I hope they get you all taken care of though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Mind sharing I want to know more my charging port seems to be a bit big for all of my cables. I got it used. And with no original charger got one off of Amazon that seems legit and charges it faster while the screen is on. But I'm thinking that the port is stretched out. Was wondering if there was a fix to get it back to a more normal tight fit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

the fact that it charges at all makes me think that's it's a software problem. 
take note of your battery level, boot into recovery than let it charge for 15 to 20 minutes. After that, boot back into your ROM and check your battery. 
If it charged than it could indicate something in the rom (or kernel) is the problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

darkpark said:


> the fact that it charges at all makes me think that's it's a software problem.
> take note of your battery level, boot into recovery than let it charge for 15 to 20 minutes. After that, boot back into your ROM and check your battery.
> If it charged than it could indicate something in the rom (or kernel) is the problem.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


FWIW when mine had broken/screwed up charging port with phone off and plugged in charging screen would momentarily flash on/off but never charged...dunno why though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

nativi said:


> Mind sharing I want to know more my charging port seems to be a bit big for all of my cables. I got it used. And with no original charger got one off of Amazon that seems legit and charges it faster while the screen is on. But I'm thinking that the port is stretched out. Was wondering if there was a fix to get it back to a more normal tight fit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I bought port board itself fom online retailer & followed Ifixits tear down guide. Getting phone broke open was kind of tedious. You have to pull motherboard out to get charging board out, its very bottom component in the sandwich of course lol. Best advise I can give however is just ensure your careful with the volume & power button ribbon cables, they're extremely fragile. Also, I have GSM GNex and charging port board is NOT the same. When purchasing board ensure it's for LTE or GSM as applicable. Some people have had success with phone off and battery out using a paperclip or a razor sideways to kind of bend the charge prong inside port. I followed that method for a bit but IMO twas just a band aid to the problem.

If you have any other specific questions feel free to reach out to me and ill direct/assist you the best I can.

Edit: I purchased part from www.cellphone-repair-shop.com I'm sure their are other places cheaper but I got brand new OEM part from them and received item quickly so YMMV from elsewhere.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

darkpark said:


> the fact that it charges at all makes me think that's it's a software problem.
> take note of your battery level, boot into recovery than let it charge for 15 to 20 minutes. After that, boot back into your ROM and check your battery.
> If it charged than it could indicate something in the rom (or kernel) is the problem.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


not sure if the Gnex is any different, being a newer version of recovery and whatnot (if were talkin about CWM), but on my OG it didnt charge while in CWM. i know raidzero's recovery he had going was able to charge.. meh


----------



## extremx (Jan 18, 2012)

darkpark said:


> the fact that it charges at all makes me think that's it's a software problem.
> take note of your battery level, boot into recovery than let it charge for 15 to 20 minutes. After that, boot back into your ROM and check your battery.
> If it charged than it could indicate something in the rom (or kernel) is the problem.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'll give it a try right now and report back. Thanks!


----------



## extremx (Jan 18, 2012)

So, i let it run down to 77%, rebooted into recovery and let it sit for a while. Longer than i planned but anyways... So the thing is now at 100% after i booted back up.

I want to also note that it has been consistently charging for the past couple days. I have not changed anything in the system or hardware.

Thanks,


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

that's weird huh? if it's working than keep on truckin'! at least it charged while in recovery so that indicates that you weren't having a hardware problem.


----------



## extremx (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, i had a little "oops" with some system themeing and had to do a full wipe and start over (i know i could have fixed it, but i was very short on time). So now i have a fresh install. No issues so far, plus the phone is much faster after the wipe


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

I just had this issue with my "new" phone - I got a refurb to replace my last phone, which had the opposite problem (it thought it was charging even when it wasn't).

Anyway, I did a number of things - tried different cables, different outlets, backed out of the last ROM I installed, then finally took it all the way back to stock. Nothing worked. I finally ended up sticking the tip of a knife into the USB port and wiggled the middle of it around a bit. Plugged my phone back in and it's charging now.

I have no idea how long this "fix" will last, but thought I would pass it along in case anyone wanted to try it before resorting to sending their phone back in for a replacement. The USB ports on these phones seem to be super finicky.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/page__st__40#entry759280

I'll just leave this here.


----------

